# mixing medication for doves/pigeons



## Amber_uk (Aug 27, 2006)

i have 4-5 week old collered dove it has lice and a nasty scratch from the cat under its left wing i have neem oil...garlic tablets & antiseptic wash and asprin i havent gave it any as yet but is it alright to mix them all and how much do i give it please help thanks


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Aspirin is not advisable. His injury is a few days old so he won't be in significant pain. Aspirin is not one of the painkillers that are suited to doves and it would be too easy to kill him with an overdose. 

The neem oil isn't a good idea either. The best thing you can do is get some sterile saline from the chemist and wash the wound with that. Then spread Intrasite gel on it. That is available at pharmacies and at vet dispensaries, you can get it without prescription. It is a clear odourless gel that keeps the wound moist and speeds up healing.

You can give him a garlic capsule.

For the lice you will need a product that is specifically made for pigeons and doves. Johnson's make a powder and a spray. Using something that is not designed for pigeons can kill him.

Cynthia


----------



## Amber_uk (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks for the reply...can i give him a garlic clove not a whole one obviously? but how d i go about it because i have a garlic in my fridge???
i have saline solution that i use for my contacts is it the same thing it cost £9.00 from boots?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Amber_uk said:


> thanks for the reply...can i give him a garlic clove not a whole one obviously? but how d i go about it because i have a garlic in my fridge???
> i have saline solution that i use for my contacts is it the same thing it cost £9.00 from boots?



You can cut up a small piece of the clove and put it in the birds water dish. Small soft gel garlic capsules are preferable becuase then you can get enough of it in to be effective.

Neem oil, and organic only, should be carefully used. It should be 1/2 drop down the throat to be usd as antibiotic.

For lice, a parakeet spray from any pet store will work.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have posted some pigeon insect powder to Amber. also some Synulox in case it is needed. Se should get it by Thursday, Royal Mail permitting!

Cynthia


----------



## Amber_uk (Aug 27, 2006)

hi thanks cynthia what exaclty is Synulox? is it a pain killer? thanks


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Synulox is an antibiotic to prevent infection.

Don't use painkillers. They can kill the dove. The wound is a few days old so it should not need painkillers.

Cynthia


----------

